# 3 maples



## Reg (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing big guys, but a good day for a video....and of course a crane makes a good day an even better one. 

The text for Tree 3 pops up during Tree 1, my mistake just ignore it. Enjoy the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaWOmkbvb4g


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice crane work, first time I saw anyone use knotted rope instead of wire slings or straps.


----------



## John464 (Feb 14, 2008)

well done to the both of you.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for the vids. good work. 

i need to get a helmet cam.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Apr 12, 2008)

looks like staying to I.S.A. standards of 1/3 cut on crown reduction,,,good job


----------



## treemandan (Apr 13, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice crane work, first time I saw anyone use knotted rope instead of wire slings or straps.



I can't remember when I started my day with a nice hot cup on the job but using rope instead of slings seems to be gaining popularity. Right now I 'd rather the slings but with more practice the ropes are good to.


----------

